# Mon lecteur refuse tout CD !!! qui peut me depanner?



## pickeugo (14 Avril 2003)

mon imac Dv refuse tout CD, quand j'entre un cd audio , vierge ou DVD
il s'ejecte automatiquement..;

quelqu'un a til rencontré ce probleme?????


----------



## Pym (19 Avril 2003)

Quel systeme ?

Si tu es sous systeme 9, il est possible que les traducteurs de CD ou le pilote de CD soient corrompus.

Zappe ta PRAM, et si cela ne fait rien, il faudra peut-etre envisager une reinstalle du systeme

Bon courage


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

pour testé si t'on lecteur est mort ou pas un truc simple, tu éteint machine, tu attrape un cd démarrable, tu allume l'imac en méttant le cd démarrable dans le lecteur, puis tu essais de booter dessus en appuyans sur la touche C , si ça marche tu a un probleme logiciel donc dans le pire des cas tu réinstalle le systeme, si ça te fait toujour le même probleme cela veut dire que t'on lecteur est mort ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 si c'est le cas tu m'envois un p'tit mail, j'ai un lecteur DVD mange disque pour imac qui traine


----------



## kertruc (23 Avril 2003)

Hey, macinsaillede, je me permets de t'interpeller pour avoir un  conseil ... merci ;-)


----------



## pickeugo (23 Avril 2003)

bon pour tout vous vous dire jai posté ce probleme pour un pote qui a cette mesaventure!
alors voilà je suis allé chez lui ...
jen fonce un cd maintenant il ne lejecte meme plus , il reste coincé au bord de la fente et on ne peut plus rien faire...
jappuie alors sur redemarrer, là le mecanisme se met en rute et il l'ejecte...
jenleve donc le cd...
je decide de redemarrer et lorsquil steint, le mecanisme du cd se met en branle comme sil voulait ejecter un cd (qui pourtant n'existe pas)...

javais apporté mon lecteur graveur qps QUE FIRE
je le branche à l'imac...
j'installe un cd dans mon graveur externe...
le disque ne monte pas et mon que fire opére une ejection...

c'est louche non???

votre avis...

parce que meme en cas de panne severe, il va bien falloir que jintroduise un cd d'install quelque part mais ou????


----------



## Pym (25 Avril 2003)

Ce n'est pas un CD de Celine Dion, par hazard ?


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2003)

éteint t'on imac, attrape un cd et met le dans le lecteur, allume la machine et tente de booter dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (tourne pas autour du pot et fait ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

